# UPDATE: Bynum tears MCL, out 8-12 weeks



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Watching NBA League Pass Broadband and not too long ago Kobe fell into Bynum's knee and it didn't look good. It's still early but the look on Kobe and the Lakers face was not promising.

P.S. Not hating on the Lakers or nothing with thread title, but Bynum is a big part of their success, especially playoff time.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

:lol:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

unreal.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

music to my ears.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Un-****ing-believable.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

any video? just got back in a few min ago, missed how it happened.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> music to my ears.


Get the **** out of here with your bull****.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> music to my ears.


hater of the year:lol:


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Let's see I believe Bynum got hurt against the Grizzlies last season, and earlier this week he put Gerald Wallace out indefinitely. Is it karma, bad luck, or things like this happen sometimes?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

If he's out for the season, then its time to tank it.

L.A can't beat any of the top teams without him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Pretty sad if he's done for the year again. This is why I felt they should not have given him an extension because if he is done for the year, that's four straight years not playing the full season and yet he's making big time money. Is Bynum injury prone like Oden?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Time for Utah or NO to bring Vince over to the West.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



HKF said:


> Pretty sad if he's done for the year again. This is why I felt they should not have given him an extension because if he is done for the year, that's four straight years not playing the full season and yet he's making big time money. Is Bynum injury prone like Oden?


I wouldn't say that he's injry prone.

Last years was from stepping on Odom's foot

and now its Kobe's turn

pathetic


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



MojoPin said:


> I wouldn't say that he's injry prone.
> 
> Last years was from stepping on Odom's foot
> 
> ...


Getting injured year after year = injury prone right? This is the logic used for Oden, so why wouldn't Bynum apply?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I don't label this as another injury from someone who is simply prone..


If you saw it live Kobe hit his knee in a way that I don't think anyone would have walked away from. The angle, the speed kobe fell into it, the fact that Bynum had no choice and couldn't back up...

Just a freak accident. The look on Kobe's face horrible. At that very moment Kobe looked like he knew the season was over. 

Even Phil Jackson just looked at Bynum with his mouth open, in utter disbelief.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



HKF said:


> Getting injured year after year = injury prone right? This is the logic used for Oden, so why wouldn't Bynum apply?


Seems more like bad luck to me. Not many people get injured by the play of their own teammate. That said, if its a serious problem again, I don't think Bynum will recover. He'll be a different player (timid) when he comes back.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

He's not really injury prone, imo. Just 2 freak occurences

Bynum is young and strong.


Anyway, without Bynum, the Lakers aren't winning the championship this year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



HKF said:


> Getting injured year after year = injury prone right? This is the logic used for Oden, so why wouldn't Bynum apply?


Since he played all 82 the season before last... I'd say it's possible to have two freak accidents.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> He's not really injury prone, imo. Just 2 freak occurences
> 
> Bynum is young and strong.
> 
> ...


Your a total D-bag.

But what you say here is true. No Bynum, no title.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I haven't seen it but isn't it a little early to declare his season over? Was it that bad? Also, was it the same bad knee from before?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



MojoPin said:


> If he's out for the season, then its time to tank it.
> 
> L.A can't beat any of the top teams without him.


Actually, I totally disagree.

They can't beat the Celtics or the Cavs, but they would probably make it to the Finals again.

No way they win it all, though. I'm probably not gonna watch for a while if he is indeed out for the year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Hibachi! said:


> I haven't seen it but isn't it a little early to declare his season over? Was it that bad? Also, was it the same bad knee from before?


Haven't seen it either, but no, it was the other knee (his right knee).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Hibachi! said:


> I haven't seen it but isn't it a little early to declare his season over? Was it that bad? Also, was it the same bad knee from before?


He looked like he was in far more pain from this one, than last seasons injury.

The injury itself looked far more devastating than the dislocation.

He had to be helped out, and couldn't put weight on it, similar to last season.

If I had to guess, I'd say the season is over. But I'd love to be wrong on this one.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Hibachi! said:


> I haven't seen it but isn't it a little early to declare his season over? Was it that bad? Also, was it the same bad knee from before?


No, thankfully. It's the other knee. X-rays were negative, and they're calling it a sprain for now. He's scheduled for an MRI tomorrow, hopefully there's nothing serious.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Saw the replay... Ouch... Kobe looked devastated. Right now only a sprain. Never good to see anyone get hurt.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Wow, just wow


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Actually, I totally disagree.
> 
> They can't beat the Celtics or the Cavs, but they would probably make it to the Finals again.
> 
> No way they win it all, though. I'm probably not gonna watch for a while if he is indeed out for the year.


Don't think they could beat the Magic, either. They may not have trouble in the west, but without a championship, the season is a failure. 

They'll probably lose Odom after the season. 

Kobe will be a year older.

Bynum may never be the same.

I hope things work out, but if they don't, L.A will be in some trouble.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

How bad is the injury? Couldn't it just be a bone bruise or something? They're very painful but players usually recover fairly quickly.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Does this mean Odom will be shopped around the league hard before the deadline to bring a big man? Damn... I was really looking forward to see full team Lakers vs. Celtics in this year final. As an NBA fan I'm upset to see this happen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Definitely not a bone bruise. Kobe took his knee out and it bent back bad. Like really bad... He was on the ground screaming. He wasn't able to put any weight on it. Best thing they can hope for is a sprain.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I hope Bynum won't be out for long. Several teams this year have been wiped out due to injuries and I don't want to see the Lakers added to that list.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Watching the telecast and the Grizz anouncers said xrays were negative... good news.



HKF said:


> Pretty sad if he's done for the year again. This is why I felt they should not have given him an extension because if he is done for the year, that's four straight years not playing the full season and yet he's making big time money. Is Bynum injury prone like Oden?


Four straight years? What the hell? You know who you are talking about? The year before last he was healthy all year and his rookie season he just missed games as DNP-CD's.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Trade Ariza and Sasha for Shaq.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

highly doubt it's just a sprain especially from his face, he might have torn a ligament or something


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Shaq may just begin campaigning even harder to return to LA now


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Sleepepro said:


> highly doubt it's just a sprain especially from his face, he might have torn a ligament or something


Thats what it seemed like to me.

I've never seen someone be in so much pain from just a sprain.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Jamel Irief said:


> Watching the telecast and the Grizz anouncers said xrays were negative... good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Four straight years? What the hell? You know who you are talking about? The year before last he was healthy all year and his rookie season he just missed games as DNP-CD's.


Xrays are one thing lets wait and see what happens when the swelling goes down and they can do an mri, ligament damage is definitely a possibility here, that looked worse than what happened to Redd and his knee exploded.

Without Bynum the Lakers are still among the best 3 teams in the west, but this is great news if you are a spurs fan because i think they just became overnight favorites in the west... in my humble opinion


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Yikes. Hopefully Bynum's alright, but that did not look good...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

This is terrible news... Ugh, Bynum has so much potential. I Can't believe this, what a bummer. However Im sure Boston and Cleveland fans are happy now. LA Lakers play @ Boston, and Cleveland in the next couple days. What a tragedy for this kid. He was actually living up to some of his potential this season. He had some great games, and was able to give the Lakers that inside presence they desperately needed. Now maybe all for not.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

damn, as much as i hate the Lakers, i wanted to see them at full strength in the Finals

the Lakers might even have trouble with the Spurs now in the playoffs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



23AJ said:


> This is terrible news... Ugh, Bynum has so much potential. I Can't believe this, what a bummer. However Im sure Boston and Cleveland fans are happy now. LA Lakers play @ Boston, and Cleveland in the next couple days. What a tragedy for this kid. He was actually living up to some of his potential this season. He had some great games, and was able to give the Lakers that inside presence they desperately needed. Now maybe all for not.


Why would we be happy: you always want to beat the best and this year was turning into a special season with 3-4 teams which could be classified as great. Hell I still get depressed about the Finals series against Detroit a long time ago where Magic/Scott both got hurt.

Back to Bynum: hopefully he's ok but the Xrays aren't going to be helpful it's the ligaments and we won't know about those till the MRI


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Frankly just taking a look at that replay I'd almost be happy if that was just one ligament was torn if I was Bynum. That looked like he got ripped 2 or 3 fo them


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

That replay looks horrible.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

This looked terrible. 
I mean that looks like at least a torn ACL if not everything else.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

looked pretty bad but they are just calling it a sprain. this thread title is way too premature. if something is badly torn, the doctor can usually tell by examining the knee even before the mri is done.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Bynum has some Wolverine genes if that is just a sprain.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

At least the Lakers stepped up tonight (albeit against Memphis) in his absence; I just hope we get more of the same if Bynum is out for a long time. 

This is so disappointing right now, it's unreal. As soon as Bynum fell, you could just feel every Lakers fan's heart drop - I hope it's not as serious as it looked, but at this point, I think that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

i just realized this is kinda like bad karma


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Oh my ****ing god I can't beleive this ****ing happened again, right when we seemed like we were starting to hit our goddamn stride another freak injury.

This is absolutly unbelievable, my god I hope he's OK.

And I normally decide to take the high road and not ingage the biggest troll on the boards in ChrishRichards, but are you ****ing kidding me? An injured player is music to your ears? Do you even listen to yourself? 

Your pathetic.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

His pathetic what?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ehmunro said:


> His pathetic what?


:lol:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

^ It's pathetic that he finds it amusing that a player of another team just went down with a serious injury, and arn't you the one constantly *****ing about Perk's aggresive fouls?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ehmunro said:


> His pathetic what?


:rofl: gold


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



VanillaPrice said:


> ^ It's pathetic that he finds it amusing that a player of another team just went down with a serious injury, and arn't you the one constantly *****ing about Perk's aggresive fouls?


:rotf: even better


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



VanillaPrice said:


> ^ It's pathetic that he finds it amusing that a player of another team just went down with a serious injury, and arn't you the one constantly *****ing about Perk's aggresive fouls?


I think the word you were looking for was _you're_.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



VanillaPrice said:


> ^ It's pathetic that he finds it amusing that a player of another team just went down with a serious injury, and arn't you the one constantly *****ing about Perk's aggresive fouls?


Dude, i agree with you, we were laughing at *your* typo


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

The Rockets fan in me is very apathetic about this. The basketball fan in me would be disappointed if they can't be full strength come playoff time.

Regardless, I hate to see people take joy in another team's injuries(something I dealt with for 3yrs straight now).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Oh wow, definalty should have reviewed my post before I posted it, or better yet reread it before I posted it again..

Bad couple of hours, Bynum gets hurt, Lakers season is over without him, and then I do something like that.

Sweet.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

http://www.collegefanatics.com/boards/showthread.php?t=12270


bynum in high school said:


> Recruit Injures Knee
> Bynum To Miss High School Season
> 
> December 16, 2004
> ...


same knee?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Yes, same knee.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Well I guess ChrisRichards just established that he has pre-existing injuries in both knees, so I guess it didn't really matter which knee it was. Although I guess the one from High School has healed a lot more.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

torn ACL when he was younger in that same knee, maybe someone can make a valid argument for injury prone


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Now you know how Rockets fans feel every year.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Basel said:


> Yes, same knee.


I was wondering the same so I just checked the old footage of his injury last year. It's his other knee this time, which is actually good news for him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v06Df2FNG_4


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Brandon, Basel means it's the same knee Bynum injured senior year in high school. He tore his ACL and missed the whole season. he didn't mean last year's injury

Anyway, I thought this goes like deja-vu because it's almost a year to the day vs the same team Memphis that Bynum was injured last year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Brandon Real said:


> I was wondering the same so I just checked the old footage of his injury last year. It's his other knee this time, which is actually good news for him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v06Df2FNG_4


No, I'm talking about his high school injury. He tore his ACL in his right knee before he came to the NBA. Last year's injury was a dislocated kneecap in his left knee.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Dean the Master said:


> Now you know how Rockets fans feel every year.


didn't the Rockets have Yao in '07? and still lost to the Jazz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> Brandon, Basel means it's the same knee Bynum injured senior year in high school. He tore his ACL and missed the whole season. he didn't mean last year's injury
> 
> Anyway, I thought this goes like deja-vu because it's almost a year to the day vs the same team Memphis that Bynum was injured last year


It's a year and 18 days apart; last year it was on the 13th. This time around it's the 31st.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

deja vu


X-Rays were negative, but Bynum's injury last year was also negative

MRI will tell the true extent of the damage tomorrow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

That looked pretty damn bad from the way Kobe fell straight into his knee and Bynum screaming on the floor.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Ah, I hear you guys. My mistake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Let's say that the MRI results come back on a good note and all he does have is a sprained right knee - what's the approximate time he would miss for that? Anyone know?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Basel said:


> Let's say that the MRI results come back on a good note and all he does have is a sprained right knee - what's the approximate time he would miss for that? Anyone know?


i think it depends on how bad its sprained. in the nfl it can be 1-2 weeks up to 6 weeks or so.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



SlamJam said:


> looked pretty bad but they are just calling it a sprain. this thread title is way too premature. if something is badly torn, the doctor can usually tell by examining the knee even before the mri is done.


Did you read the thread title, it says the Lakers season *May* be over, not their season is over. Everyone knows a healthy Bynum is a big plus for the Lakers with them trying to win a NBA title. All in all hopefully he is ok, you always want teams in full health when it comes playoff time.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I really, really, really hope that he'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I just read a thread which a guy created a thread titled "I hope Bynum re-injures his knee" and it was only 2 days ago. they are railing into him right about now lol, he feels pretty bad.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



BeeBallin1524 said:


> Did you read the thread title, it says the Lakers season *May* be over, not their season is over. Everyone knows a healthy Bynum is a big plus for the Lakers with them trying to win a NBA title. All in all hopefully he is ok, you always want teams in full health when it comes playoff time.


'bynum is down' is all you needed, the rest is garbage. anything 'may' happen. and without bynum, the lakers season isn't over anyway.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



SlamJam said:


> 'bynum is down' is all you needed, the rest is garbage. anything 'may' happen. and without bynum, the lakers season isn't over anyway.



Garbage to you not to me, :lol:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



chairman5 said:


> didn't the Rockets have Yao in '07? and still lost to the Jazz


No we lost Yao on like the 18th game of the winning streak, and he wouldn't be back till this year.


----------



## Mr. Basketball (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Bad news for the Lakers. I still think they are the best team in the league at full strength. They have had their share of injuries this season and Bynum would be a huge blow if he is lost for the season again.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Ouch.. My dad's a huge Lakers fan, and it's his birthday today. (Last year, LA's birthday gift to him was Gasol to LA...)

I hope he just misses like 4-6 weeks. I really want to see a full strength Lakers.

And F to all douchebags here, rejoicing Bynum's injury. Wonder what'll happen if Wade is the one injured.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Season over . Weren't they 2 wins away from winning it all last season without him? They will miss him when they go up against Boston/Cleveland/Orlando in the Finals but outside of that, this team is too ridiculously talented and deep to feel his absence. Especially in the regular season and the soft competition they are likely to face in the WC playoffs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



CaliCool said:


> Ouch.. My dad's a huge Lakers fan, and it's his birthday today. (Last year, LA's birthday gift to him was Gasol to LA...)
> 
> I hope he just misses like 4-6 weeks. I really want to see a full strength Lakers.
> 
> And F to all douchebags here, rejoicing Bynum's injury. Wonder what'll happen if Wade is the one injured.


you mean like all the dbags who made wheelchair jokes? 

cry me a river


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I'm sure Bynum will have his MRI tomorrow, if they didn't do it tonight. Especially considering MRI doctors usually keep late hours at hospitals. We should have the news relatively soon, and hopefully the percussions are not as bad as we all fear. Poor guy, my heart really goes out to him, it seemed like he was finally firing on all cylinders. Did Phil Jacks have any comments after the game on Bynum ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> you mean like all the dbags who made wheelchair jokes?
> 
> cry me a river


That is a very fair point. A lot of people in here did rag on D Wade when he was injured.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



SPMJ said:


> Season over . Weren't they 2 wins away from winning it all last season without him? They will miss him when they go up against Boston/Cleveland/Orlando in the Finals but outside of that, this team is too ridiculously talented and deep to feel his absence. Especially in the regular season and the soft competition they are likely to face in the WC playoffs.


Soft competition out West? This year's Western Conference is deep with teams who could pull off an upset.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Even if Bynum is gone (which I don't think will happen) the lakers are still better than they were last year. Full season of Gasol and the addition of Ariza change that.

Let's see what they get out of Mihm.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Jamel Irief said:


> Even if Bynum is gone (which I don't think will happen) the lakers are still better than they were last year. Full season of Gasol and the addition of Ariza change that.
> 
> Let's see what they get out of Mihm.


That's a good point. However I'm not sure if the Lakers will be as good as the Cavs or Magic though with out Bynum. The Cavs have proven to be the best team in the league when healthy. The Magic have proven to be as good if not better than the Cavs up to this point as well, just that they are a little less battled tested in the playoffs. However the Magic did beat the Lakers when LA had Bynum. I believe the Lakers this season felt it was Championship or bust, anything short of that is a disappointing season. The Lakers will have a much bigger challenge on their shoulders against the Beasts from the East with out Bynum. Out West it's really the Spurs that the Lakers have to contend with. Everyone else is just good, but not great.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

You never like to see injuries. He just said on ESPN that they dont think it's as bad as last year so thats good newz at least.....


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I didn't know people made wheelchair jokes on Wade... Sorry about that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

As painful as that looked, it gives me a shred of hope that Phoenix will have a better chance of going deep into the playoffs.

But then they just conceded 120+ points to the Bulls.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

lol i find this hilarious. first the guy the does one of the worst cheapshots ive seen in basketball. then he doesnt get suspended because hes a laker. then tears his knee up again. justice served.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Darth Bryant said:


> Since he played all 82 the season before last... I'd say it's possible to have two freak accidents.


Same logic applies to Yao.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol i find this hilarious. *first the guy the does one of the worst cheapshots ive seen in basketball.* then he doesnt get suspended because hes a laker. then tears his knee up again. justice served.


You don't watch very much basketball do you


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol i find this hilarious. first the guy the does one of the worst cheapshots ive seen in basketball. then he doesnt get suspended because hes a laker. then tears his knee up again. justice served.


If he was suspended would he have missed this game? 

just curious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol i find this hilarious. first the guy the does one of the worst cheapshots ive seen in basketball. then he doesnt get suspended because hes a laker. then tears his knee up again. justice served.


Worse than Melo's punch and run?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Is there any news yet? That looked bad, and I hope he isn't out for long. I want a full strength finals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



SPMJ said:


> Season over . Weren't they 2 wins away from winning it all last season without him? They will miss him when they go up against Boston/Cleveland/Orlando in the Finals but outside of that, this team is too ridiculously talented and deep to feel his absence. Especially in the regular season and the soft competition they are likely to face in the WC playoffs.


I would like to agree, but I just can't because outside of Gasol in the paint, they have Odom, Mbenga, Mihm and Powell. Can the Lakers really rely on any of those four players to be consistent in their play, in the playoffs? I say no. The reason they give the Nuggets so much trouble is because of the length of Bynum. No Bynum and it really changes how you play the Lakers a lot. Chauncey is so much better and smarter than Iverson that there would be no sweeping this year. 

Also, if Bynum tore any ligaments he's out for AT LEAST the rest of the regular season. We're in February [season ends in 2.5 months], so basically 10-11 weeks left in the regular season. Not a good time for this to happen. The Lakers have also played so many home games, that this injury comes when they are about to play a road heavy schedule to end the season. Get ready to see the losses pile up.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

and even if he comes back relatively quickly, he's gonna be playing more timidly for a while with the threat of another knee injury always looming in his head. These past 6 games was when he finally seemed to be mentally over the last injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I don't think Bynum is as important to the Lakers as I thought he would be from last year. Plus I doubt he'd step up in the big games anyways. Now Pau Gasol needs to step up. Lakers were too deep anywho.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Do you really consider Mbenga, Mihm and Powell too deep? Odom and Gasol fine. But those other three guys make them too deep? Every team in the league that loses their franchise big is one step away from falling off a cliff. Let's be honest, if Bynum is out... how can the Lakers win a title if they can't stops?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Yeah, I wouldn't be confident about Pau "Balls of Cotton" Gasol stepping his game up when it counts. And Odom is a frustrating flake that regularly does stupid ****. I'm forever amazed that Bryant hasn't strangled the man with his own scrotum.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Oh man, that's terrible. I know injuries are part of the game but that just sucks. Let's hope he gets back quickly.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

bynum doesn't think it's that bad -

"I saw Kobe driving to the basket, and I was able to pick my leg up and that saved me from major damage," Bynum said. "*I can put pressure on it. I can walk. I don't need the crutch. It's just there. I definitely feel optimistic as opposed to last year.*

"*It's much better than what happened last year. I am able to put weight on it. There were no 'pops.' I don't really need the crutches, but they'd like me to use them for now. *I have to stay optimistic. I want to return and continue doing the things I was doing out there."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

No headlines on ESPN.com (NBA section) also suggests that he will be back this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



HKF said:


> Do you really consider Mbenga, Mihm and Powell too deep? Odom and Gasol fine. But those other three guys make them too deep? Every team in the league that loses their franchise big is one step away from falling off a cliff. Let's be honest, if Bynum is out... how can the Lakers win a title if they can't stops?


Mbenga is just a body, but if Mihm or Powell can give them at least what Turiaf did last year then they are fine. Mihm was a solid <u>starting</u> center before getting derailed with foot problems.

And Bynum is the reason the Nuggets struggle against the Lakers? The same team the Lakers swept without him last year?


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

So any updates?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

nope. Except for what was reported earlier in bold.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Bynum didn't think it was bad last year too. They misdiagnosed him last year too. They said it was just a sprain last year too. 

It only takes on average, 60 lbs. of pressure against the knee cap to tear that tendon. Kobe's body must weigh at least 225 lbs. and it was in motion as it literally fell against his knee. 

The good news for Laker fans is that Bynum's foot was lifted off the ground. If his foot was planted on the ground and he took that impact... injury would be career-threatening. He didn't though, so it might have saved him.

MRI will be the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

http://search.twitter.com/search?q=bynum

Your best news source.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

This is what Bynum said last year after the game he got injured :


Bynum last year said:


> *
> "I feel all right,” he said, walking under his own power, although limping slightly, with a brace on his left leg while personal trainer Sean Zarzana carried a pair of crutches.
> 
> “It’s on the top of the kneecap, and a little on the right,” Bynum said. “I was pretty scared. But the X-rays were negative. I never heard a pop. Just when I bend it, it hurts. I’m feeling fine, it’s not as bad as I thought. I put ice on it, and it felt better right away.” *


and then he was out for the year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

The Lakers can get back to the finals but if Bynum isn't there they have no shot because he's their entire interior defense. I can't believe people would trust Pau Gasol with anything after that embarassing display last finals...I would still be embarassed to show my face if I was him. Sounds like Bynum will be back before then though, hopefully he has enough time before June to get back to full speed.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Even though I've gotten my knee injured before as well I can't help buy enjoy this news because I hate the Lakers as an organization.

Underhanded deals like Pau Gasol is about as legit as Al Gore sincerely thanking George Bush and the fact that it went without any investigation (at the very least) raises some eyebrows.

Stacked teams FTL unless we're talking about the Olympics.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

It's reported on NBA.com as just a sprain, hopefully for the Lakers, and Drew, that's true.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> music to my ears.


What a classy person you are.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



ChrisRichards said:


> This is what Bynum said last year after the game he got injured :
> 
> 
> and then he was out for the year.


You really are pathetic. The fact that you are looking for a glimmer of hope of someone being seriously injured in what seems to be a less serious injury really speaks a lot to your character. Now, don't get me wrong, I usually find you absolutely pathetic, but it's kind of funny, over-the-top, no-one-is-ever-going-to-take-him-serious-pathetic, not the kind of disgusting, how can a person think like this pathetic.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Kuskid said:


> You really are pathetic. The fact that you are looking for a glimmer of hope of someone being seriously injured in what seems to be a less serious injury really speaks a lot to your character. Now, don't get me wrong, I usually find you absolutely pathetic, but it's kind of funny, over-the-top, no-one-is-ever-going-to-take-him-serious-pathetic, not the kind of disgusting, how can a person think like this pathetic.












I was only posting what a *Laker fan* posted in the Bynum injury thread over at their forums. It was relevant because Bynum was similarly positive about that injury too.

You need a facepalm.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



SlamJam said:


> bynum doesn't think it's that bad -
> 
> "I saw Kobe driving to the basket, and I was able to pick my leg up and that saved me from major damage," Bynum said. "*I can put pressure on it. I can walk. I don't need the crutch. It's just there. I definitely feel optimistic as opposed to last year.*
> 
> "*It's much better than what happened last year. I am able to put weight on it. There were no 'pops.' I don't really need the crutches, but they'd like me to use them for now. *I have to stay optimistic. I want to return and continue doing the things I was doing out there."


My only retort to that is Gugliotta walked off the court but tore three tendons in his knee when livingston fell into his knee. We'll know more when he gets an MRI this afternoon. Expect reports around halftime of the Superbowl.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

A post on clublakers said the results wouldn't be in until 3 EST. I have no idea if that information is accurate.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

double post


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

well no popping is good that means he probably didn't tear his ACL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



> NEW YORK — Andrew Bynum had an MRI on his injured right knee this morning, but the Lakers don’t expect to have word on the results until this evening or Monday.
> 
> New York-based David Altcheck, who performed the surgery on Bynum’s left knee last May, was on a plane en route back to New York to read the results.
> 
> The Lakers had a brief practice today; Phil Jackson excused himself, Kobe Bryant (who showed up anyway), Derek Fisher and Pau Gasol.


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/02/01/bynum-had-mri-this-morning/10722/


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

This doesn't make any sense. They are going to wait for a guy to fly on a plane to come read the results before they say anything? What, the doctors there aren't able to even give a preliminary diagnosis? Something smells fishy. If your 100 million dollar Center gets an MRI you wouldn't even ASK a doctor to give you some sort of result?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Hibachi! said:


> This doesn't make any sense. They are going to wait for a guy to fly on a plane to come read the results before they say anything? What, the doctors there aren't able to even give a preliminary diagnosis? Something smells fishy. If your 100 million dollar Center gets an MRI you wouldn't even ASK a doctor to give you some sort of result?


It's a second opinion and probably a request by his agent so that they can control how it's released to protect his contract value.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

it takes time when I had an mri on my knee it took days for the results, when they do the MRI they send it to some other place where they send the results back to the doctor


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

When you get an MRI there aren't millions of dollars at stake are there?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Looks like they are going to spin this, no matter what. I say he's out for the year.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



HKF said:


> Looks like they are going to spin this, no matter what. I say he's out for the year.


This would be terrible news.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

That sucks. Hopefully, Bynum is 100% by the time the playoffs roll around.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



Sleepepro said:


> it takes time when I had an mri on my knee it took days for the results, when they do the MRI they send it to some other place where they send the results back to the doctor


The MRI takes up about 30 minutes and the delay you got was probably the images wasn't read by a radiologist till a couple of days later. For a guy like Bynum I'm absolutely positive that they can get a radiologist to look at it right after he comes out of the scanner. 15 minutes top to get a decent prelim read after he gets out of the scanner


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Here's another link about it:



> Reporting from New York -- Results of an MRI exam for Lakers center Andrew Bynum will not be known until Monday, a team official said Sunday night.
> 
> Bynum had the exam on his sprained right knee done at 11 a.m. Sunday in New York, but knee specialist David Altchek did not return in time from a trip to Florida to read the results by nightfall.
> 
> "We were hoping to have the results tonight," Lakers spokesman John Black said. "It doesn't look like we're going to have anything until Monday morning."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakersfyi-notes2-2009feb02,0,547354.story


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

apparently, the lakers knee specialist can only read during the day.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



kflo said:


> apparently, the lakers knee specialist can only read during the day.


Or he was at the Superbowl and said the it can wait.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

**** there goes my fantasy team


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Twitter is saying that without the MRI results they have him out at least 6 weeks. But that's assuming there's no damage found in the MRI.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Twitter is saying that without the MRI results they have him out at least 6 weeks. But that's assuming there's no damage found in the MRI.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*



> Reporting from New York -- The Lakers assembled for a morning shoot-around today without Andrew Bynum and without any MRI results.
> 
> The Lakers still don't know the extent of the damage in Bynum's right knee, though if has a sprained medial collateral ligament, he would be out six to eight weeks, according to a source who would not comment publicly because all information had not been gathered.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-andrew-bynum3-2009feb03,0,1436040.story


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

This JUST hit the press, and there's no link yet. *Torn* MCL -- Bynum is LIKELY out until the playoffs.



> *ANDREW BYNUM INJURY UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *EL SEGUNDO* – Results of an MRI on Andrew Bynum’s right knee showed a tear of the medial collateral ligament, it was announced today.
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

And boom goes the dynamite...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

So he would be playing his way back into shape in the second round of the playoffs? That's probably the season. Pity. On the bright side, at least it isn't the ACL again, that would mean there'd probably be chronic damage. Here's hoping he bounces back 100% next year.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

Wow how unlucky.. the guy was playing like dwight howard for 2 weeks..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Bynum is Down, Lakers Season May Be Over*

I knew it was going to be the MCL just by watching the video of the injury. ACL tears are almost always the result of lateral shock but Kobe fell straight into the knee. I really don't know why they needed to fly in a specialist to diagnose him. It's not going to make him come back any sooner.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

When are we going to see the lakers healthy in the playoffs? this effectively takes Bynum out for the season just judging how last year went..


----------



## Mr. Basketball (Dec 27, 2007)

So this pretty much means Bynum is out for the rest of the season and could be back for the playoffs. Wow what a hard loss for the Lakers. I'd say there goes their chances for getting the overall best record in the NBA to end the season, but if Bynum is back for the playoffs they should still be the favorites to get to the finals.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

There goes the Lakers championship. It's true LA got close to winning it last year with out Bynum. However teams out East are much improved from last year. Bynum is not going to be ready for the playoffs, and it would be foolish for the Lakers to rush him back and risk Bynum getting hurt all over again. It seems like Bynum is more injury prone than D Wade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know. The regular season ends in ten weeks, Bynum's a behemoth, so I suspect his recovery time will be around twelve weeks. Are they really going to try and work him into game shape then?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunate for Bynum and the Lakers, I really thought with him, they could win the championship. Without him, I can't see it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the record, last season the Lakers management said 4-8 weeks after his dislocation. We saw how well that worked out.

The season in my opinion is probably over for the Lakers. I think they will get to the finals, but without a physical center teams like Boston, Magic, and the Cavs are just going to beat Gasol down in the post. 

I feel bad for Bynum though, all the work he put into getting ready. Seeing him hit his stride recently. It felt like he had finally returned, and now another setback.

Here is to net season.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

The poor guy is not deistined to succeed apparently. Last year, just as he was improving he went down. Same thing again, because he was playing some of his best basketball and had 27/15 game I believe before the injury. Sucks for the Lakers but they are still damn good


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

23AJ said:


> There goes the Lakers championship. It's true LA got close to winning it last year with out Bynum. However teams out East are much improved from last year. Bynum is not going to be ready for the playoffs, and it would be foolish for the Lakers to rush him back and risk Bynum getting hurt all over again. It seems like Bynum is more injury prone than D Wade.


I don't know, this was a freak incident, I don't think it's proof that he's especially injury prone. The question I'd have is about mental toughness, it takes a lot to play through the knee pain.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is pretty bad news. I have to admit that I liked watching Bynum play....not a Laker fan but he really is one of the most skilled bigs in the entire league. He was one of the reasons I have been tuning into all of the LA games lately. 

I think the Lakers will be fine in the regular season sliding LO into the starting lineup and possibly could still come out of the West. In the finals though I would favor BOS over them now. Not sure about CLE or ORL yet.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I don't know, this was a freak incident, I don't think it's proof that he's especially injury prone. The question I'd have is about mental toughness, it takes a lot to play through the knee pain.


Well the thing is D Wades shoulder injury was a freak play as well. However all anyone says about D Wade here is that he's injury prone. I think at this point by using the same judgement that the rest of the guys get who fall to injury and add to the fact Bynum has been getting injured since high school, Bynum is as injury prone as anyone in this league.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

This is absolutely terrible news. I highly doubt he'll even return for the playoffs, but what a major blow. They are not winning a championship without him, Pau is going to be abused if they make the finals.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

At best he's done for the regular season. Then it will take rehab. Plus the fact that if he's back for the playoffs, he still has to gain confidence in that knee. If he's done for the entire season I won't be surprised.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

As a side note, anyone find it odd that in years past it was the East that had no big men, and the finals were a given for the West because their big men would just pound them into submission? Almost seems like things are reversed now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Also, I wonder how this affects Odom. Everyone has pretty much accepted he isn't coming back next season. Are the Lakers going to let him go for nothing? They pretty much need him now, as Gasol will have to slide back to C and he'll play PF. Mihm and Mbenga just won't cut it at C.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like the Lakers are back to playing Kobeball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bynum is out for the year man. 10 weeks left in the season then the playoffs start. There is no guarantee they will even finish with the #1 record in the West. They play the most road games of any Western Conference team to end the season. I just don't see him being in any kind of shape come playoff time. From a team perspective this is why I felt the extension didn't make sense.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bynum was playing great these past 2 weeks but I think people are overrating him a little bit. This is kind of ridiculous. People act like the Lakers just dropped off the map or something.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Bynum was playing great these past 2 weeks but I think people are overrating him a little bit. This is kind of ridiculous. People act like the Lakers just dropped off the map or something.


You have confidence in Gasol/Odom with Mbenga, Mihm and Powell backing them up? Gasol and Odom are not consistent at all and then the other three are just warm bodies.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is overrated but there's no doubt about it, no Bynum, no championship.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

HKF said:


> You have confidence in Gasol/Odom with Mbenga, Mihm and Powell backing them up? Gasol and Odom are not consistent at all and then the other three are just warm bodies.


No, but they somehow made the finals last year didn't they?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> No, but they somehow made the finals last year didn't they?


The Lakers are playing for NBA titles, not Western Conference titles. Healthy Ginobili, plus Roger Mason Jr, makes San Antonio a lot bigger threat than people think. Lakers are no lock to win the west with Bynum out.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

They don't have Turiaf either, who was their best defensive big and probably the only guy on the team willing to get dirty. The other 3 bigs barely know the directions to the basketball court.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Man this is terrible news just when things were getting real competitive with the 4 superpowers ..celtics..cavs..magic..lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> No, but they somehow made the finals last year didn't they?


Yeah, but unfortunately getting to the finals means ****.

Lakers aren't hanging finals appearance banners, they hang championship banners.

Every team has a blue print to beat the Lakers without Bynum. Pound the inside, and play physical. Go the rack as much as possible and you will get decent results. 

Gasol is simply to weak to defend the paint against strong physical opponents like Howard, Perkins, KG, etc. He can't do anything but flop. 

And lets face it.. No guard gives a crap about a skinny weak Gasol in the paint.. They are going to go to the rack anytime they see an opening, and Gasol wont do anything about it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This ****ing sucks, but I'm still confident in the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> This ****ing sucks, but I'm still confident in the Lakers.


That's all fine and dandy, bro, but let's face it: without Bynum, nothing short of a miracle will get the Lakers a championship.

An i agree with Darth Bryant: the Lakers don't hang no freaking Finals appearence banners.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually Darth, last season the Lakers initially said 8 weeks for him to recover but didn't anticipate how slowly he'd heal. MCL is different, but if he heals anything like he did last year, title chances are much slimmer. Not impossible to win, but basically Odom would actually have to play tough and Ariza would really need to be a difference maker defensively. It's possible, but unlikely. I still think they beat the Spurs, Manu's always injured anyway (so is Bynum I guess), and frankly Powell is better than Turiaf was last season, that's for damn sure. Unfortunately I may barf if Mihm gets any minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My friend tore his MCL this summer and was back playing ball with a brace on in 6 weeks. He could get back with a week or two left in the regular season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Once the patient can flex the knee at least to 100 degrees, they may begin riding a stationary bicycle. The crutches can be discontinued one the patient is able to walk without limping. Jogging can begin once the patient has regained 60% of their quadriceps strength (compared to the opposite side), and agility drills can begin one they have regained 80% of their strength. Complete rehab from a grade III MCL tear can take 3-4 months.


http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/kneeinjuries/a/mclinjury_2.htm

For reference, Etan Thomas went out with a torn MCL on the 12'th. As of the 27'th, they said it will take 2-4 weeks before he gets to run, and another 2-4 weeks before he can even practice. Putting him at about 2 1/2 months before he can even start practicing, and about 3 to 3 1/2 month away from actually going into a game. Expecting him to come back in 6 weeks is not realistic. Best case scenario dude is able to actually play in a game by the WCF. However, that's not even including time to get into game-shape, get back into playing basketball, and most importantly establish a mental set as to where he's not scared about his knee when he goes out there. Don't **** around with knees, especially when he already has knee issues. I would think the Lakers are going to play it smart and sit him out for the season, but we'll see how his injury heals over time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My friend tore his MCL this summer and was back playing ball with a brace on in 6 weeks. He could get back with a week or two left in the regular season.


I don't think your friend is a 7'1 / 290 lbs colossus though...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

croco said:


> I don't think your friend is a 7'1 / 290 lbs colossus though...


Maybe he is. Word on the street is Bynum is injury prone. :bud:


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> They don't have Turiaf either, who was their best defensive big and probably the only guy on the team willing to get dirty. The other 3 bigs barely know the directions to the basketball court.


He hasn't gotten much playing time, but Powell is about ten times as good as Turiaf.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

kzero said:


> He hasn't gotten much playing time, but Powell is about ten times as good as Turiaf.


:nada:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont know about 10 times, but Powell is a capable replacement. Add Mihm to that mix, and depending on the matchup. It's still possible, though I won't hold my breath.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is Powell ten times as good as Turiaf? That doesn't make sense. Turiaf may be overpaid now, but he's still better than Powell.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Lakers are still tops in the West, I can't really see anyone disputing that after last years beatdown of the West.

The Finals is what i'm worried about.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll say it now, Spurs/Mavericks/Nuggets will catch the Lakers. Rockets my initial pick pre-season to win it all may still come out of the West. Crazy how one injury is going to shake the West , but it really is. Take notice hoop fans.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

23AJ said:


> I'll say it now, Spurs/*Mavericks*/Nuggets will catch the Lakers. Rockets my initial pick pre-season to win it all may still come out of the West. Crazy how one injury is going to shake the West , but it really is. Take notice hoop fans.


what the? allas avericks? lol


rockets will not go past second round. they are far too inury prone.


spurs now becomes the favorite to go to the finals imo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

aznzen said:


> what the? allas avericks? lol
> 
> 
> rockets will not go past second round. they are far too inury prone.
> ...


Remember last year Lakers was right in the thick of the West ,it was mere game separation in the West. The other good teams in the West can make up ground. I believe Lakers are still number one in West, but other teams now have the chance to get after it a little more, with more hope to succeed.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I predict Spurs reach the Finals this year IF healthy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> I predict Spurs reach the Finals this year IF healthy.


Good choice, but never bet against Kobe my friend. He has the stuff legends are made of. That said this is an odd number year for the Spurs, they usually do make noise. Should be a good west playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> I'll say it now, Spurs/Mavericks/Nuggets will catch the Lakers. Rockets my initial pick pre-season to win it all may still come out of the West. Crazy how one injury is going to shake the West , but it really is. Take notice hoop fans.


Come on, I can somewhat understand the Spurs prediction, but the Nuggets and Mavericks? Especially the Mavs, thier simply not that good.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It's all about injuries. And these injuries are happening to key players. It's a toss up now and who can be healthy come April.

Lakers - Bynum
Rockets - T-Mac, Ron
Jazz - Boozer, Williams
Spurs - Ginobili
Nuggets - Melo
Hornets - Chandler, West

Mavs and Suns healthy all season and are still 7th and 8th. The Jazz will overtake one of them if they remain within striking distance.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Add Jameer to that list. Although a dislocated shoulder isn't that big of a deal. Should be back within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Remember last year Lakers was right in the thick of the West ,it was mere game separation in the West. The other good teams in the West can make up ground. I believe Lakers are still number one in West, but other teams now have the chance to get after it a little more, with more hope to succeed.


yeah but imo, not dallas,phoenix or the rockets. they just dont have it. 


but if i have to pick a darkhorse, i think blazers or the nuggets make it in the finals (besides spurs/lakers)


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

People are totally underrating Chris Mihm here. He's a decent five that can get rebounds, get a few baskets and hand out 5 tough fouls. Give him consistent PT and he'll figure things out pretty well in my opinion.

He was a strong player in Texas and is a lottery pick I believe. I want to see this guy get on the floor for 20 minutes or so. If anything, he's better than Kwame Brown and Phil gave that bag of bricks close to 30 minutes a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mihm hasn't played an impactful game in over 2 years. Underrating him? More like seeing how it really is.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

One big reason why I think we can still do well against the spurs is the deterioration of Bruce Bowen. He in the process of really washing up. Should the spurs play the lakers, of course Bowen will get more minutes but they won't be as many and he won't be as effective in them. It could be like Lakers v Spurs 2001 (in regards to Kobe dominating) all over again but this time Kobe setting up and dishing more.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> I'll say it now, Spurs/Mavericks/Nuggets will catch the Lakers. Rockets my initial pick pre-season to win it all may still come out of the West. Crazy how one injury is going to shake the West , but it really is. Take notice hoop fans.


Cuckoo's Nest!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SickGame said:


> People are totally underrating Chris Mihm here. He's a decent five that can get rebounds, get a few baskets and hand out 5 tough fouls. Give him consistent PT and he'll figure things out pretty well in my opinion.
> 
> He was a strong player in Texas and is a lottery pick I believe. I want to see this guy get on the floor for 20 minutes or so. If anything, he's better than Kwame Brown and Phil gave that bag of bricks close to 30 minutes a game.


Being better than Kwame Brown isn't much of a compliment.

All that might have been true about Chris Mihm before all of those ankle surgeries. If he was any good at all now, Kobe wouldn't have made a face like his dog got run over. In fact, from now on, I'm calling that Kobe facial expression the "It's Chris Mihm Time! Face."


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My friend tore his MCL this summer and was back playing ball with a brace on in 6 weeks. He could get back with a week or two left in the regular season.


My friend tore his MCL and it took eight months for it to get back to 100 percent.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

kzero said:


> He hasn't gotten much playing time, but Powell is about ten times as good as Turiaf.


This post is about ten times as goofy as Turiaf. Powell is a journeyman barely hanging onto the league.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> My friend tore his MCL and it took eight months for it to get back to 100 percent.


Impossible.

Unless his MCL is made of cheese strings.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Mohamed17 said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Unless his MCL is made of cheese strings.


You're underrating the flexibility of cheese strings.
Hater.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mohamed17 said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Unless his MCL is made of cheese strings.


If you read carefully they're saying two different things. DN's friend may well have been back playing on the playground, at the Y, whatever, in six weeks. But he isn't an NBA player, and certainly not a 7' 290lb one. Rawse simply related that he had a friend whose MCL took 8 months to get back to 100% after tearing, the Lakers are going to want Bynum close to 100% rather than "Good enough for government work" because they have a giant investment in him. Ergo he probably won't be back in six weeks.


----------

